

A map of all water in the Solar system - suprgeek
http://io9.com/5827649/a-map-of-all-the-water-in-the-solar-system

======
iuguy
This is a terrible infographic. Evidence of a liquid ocean on Neptune is not
evidence of water. The pictures of moons tell us precious little. The choice
of shades of colour is bizarre, and the impression I get is that there's water
everywhere, which may (or may not) be true, but not really an idea of form.

------
mvzink
I appreciate the illustrating the scale difference between the outer planets
and the inner four, but then why is Sol soooo tiny? Made me chuckle, actually.

------
mwcremer
Uh, aren't the rings of Saturn almost entirely water ice?

~~~
psadauskas
And it also leaves out all the Kupier Belt and Oort Cloud objects made of ice.

------
DrJokepu
The star our planet orbits is called Sun in English. Sol is Latin. The rest of
the infographic is in English. Why this inconsistency?

~~~
mvzink
That's not the inconsistency; Earth and Moon are in English, all the other
celestial bodies are labeled in Latin.

